
Startup R&D Tax Credit Calculator - scottorn
https://www.kruzeconsulting.com/startup_calculators/rd_tax_calculator
======
scottorn
A lot of startups don't know how much they can save on taxes with an R&D Tax
Credit. We built a calculator and answered FAQs so the startup community could
see what they could save. The tax credits can be applied to payroll taxes in
2017 which is a big change so worth checking out!

